# micromaster vector F231



## bogner (14 Juli 2007)

Hollo
Ich habe das problem bei einen Siemens FU Micromaster vector 0,75kW kommt bei der Freigabe immer der Fehler F231 (in der Beschreibung: F231 Output current measurement imbalance See F002 = Overcurrent).
Habe den Motor schon abgesclossen Fehler kommt trozdem.

Regler über EBAY gekauft
Parameter auf Werkseinstellung zurückgesetzt (P944)
kann jemand helfen bitte danke


----------



## Jetzi83 (18 Juli 2007)

*Schmeiß ma weg kauf ma neuen*

Seas Boxi

Hab gehört dass du den FU weg werfen kannst :-(. 
Wir hätten in der Fa. noch einen Stöber FAS 4000, von der HobbyWSS da.

mfg wolfi


----------



## Appli65 (19 Juli 2007)

*FU Micromaster*

Hallo Bogner,
ich will mich ja nicht von vornherein outen, da ich von dem Micromastergelumpe 410/420 nicht viel halte, aber auch diese FU's haben fast die gleiche Technik wie alle anderen. Wäre vielleicht hilfreich wenn Du mal ein paar Daten rüberwachsen läßt! Wie heißt das Ding, welche Netzspannung wird verwendet, wie ist der Motor geschaltet, hat der Motor die gleiche Leistung, wie lang ist die Motorzuleitung usw......

Gruss 
Appli65

_*"Toleranz heißt: die Fehler der anderen entschuldigen. Takt heißt: sie nicht bemerken." * Arthur Schnitzler _


----------



## bogner (21 Juli 2007)

Hallo
Danke für die Hilfen aber wie sich herausgestellt hat ist der Regler defekt


----------

